
Forget Gen Y: Gen X is Making Real Change - malvosenior
http://www.readwriteweb.com/enterprise/2009/09/forget-gen-y-gen-x-is-making-r.php
======
asdlfj2sd33
Speaking as a gen X member, gen Y is now what, just getting out of college at
best? While we're in our 30s to 40s. This comparison is silly.

~~~
omouse
Welcome to web 2.0: where half-assed blog posts count as journalism and people
actually pay attention to idiots!

------
kevbin
Us 13ers are firmly in control now! Watch out boomers and boomer babies!
[http://www.amazon.com/Generations-History-Americas-
Future-15...](http://www.amazon.com/Generations-History-Americas-
Future-1584/dp/0688119123/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1252719408&sr=8-1)

"Far more than other generations, 13ers feel that the real world is gearing up
to punish them down the road… Elders find it hard to suppress feelings of
disappointment over how they are turning out—dismissing them as a 'lost',
'ruined', even 'wasted' generation…"

"Thirteeners find these criticisms overblown. They look upon themselves as
pragmatic, quick, sharp-eyed, able to step outside themselves to understand
the game of life as it really get played. And whatever they are, 13ers insist,
they _have_ to be.…"

"Thirteeners, not Boomers, were America's true 'children of the 1960s,' and
especially, the 1970s. An awakening era that seemed euphoric to young adults
was, to them, a nightmare of self-immersed parents, disintegrating homes,
schools with conflicting missions, confused leaders, a culture shifting from G
to R ratings, new public-health dangers, and a 'Me Decade' economy that tipped
toward the organized old and away from the voiceless young."

What a fun book!

------
californiaguy2
NEWSFLASH: As people get older, they start turning into the old people!

